
Linux and the Masses -- what will it take to get them there? - vlad
http://mag.mypclinuxos.com/html/Issues/200706/page03.html
======
mynameishere
I don't want the masses to use Linux. My servers all run Linux. Super. But it
doesn't bother me at all that mom and pop are funnelling billions of dollars
into the pockets of my professional cohorts, RMS be damned.

